# Timing cams - does this look right?



## smash_it (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm trying to get my cams timed properly as I reinstall them... does this look right? It's in a 2005 Passat if that matters.

There's supposed to be 16 links between the marks. I currently have the cam locking bar installed so the exhaust cam is lined up perfectly, but the intake cam isn't lined up with the mark exactly. It's about half a link off though, I think if I moved it one link to the left it would be too far.

Is something off here? Or is this as good as it's going to get?


----------



## smash_it (Jan 1, 2015)

So I turned the cams back a forth just a little and the tensioner pumped up and did it's thing, now things are back to being perfectly lined up again. It was just slack in the chain in the wrong place making it seem out of alignment.


----------

